# Sony Nex-7 - Hands on Review



## jason324 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey everybody, 

I just finished my In-Depth Sony Nex-7 Hands on review if anybody is interested  I think it's my best review to date!! 

Sony Nex-7 - Hands on Review, Sample Photos with 100% Crops, Sample HD Video, Detailed Breakdown!! | SonyAlphaLab.com












Please feel free to fire away if you have any questions or requests!! 

Best,
Jay


----------



## Boyun (Mar 8, 2012)

I am very happy with my manual focus NEX-7 with my Nikkor lenses.



at ISO 12800 with NR, not a point-and-shot operation.


----------



## jason324 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome Boyun!! Taking advantage of the awesome sensor with your killer glass is the way to go!!


----------

